# An Accidental Litter



## StarlitDreams (May 7, 2017)

So, one of my rats turned out to be a girl (Stupid Mistake, I know, I've beat myself up over this already haha.) and now little Nebby has a litter of 12. I'm not going to euthanize any, and I wanted to know if there's anything I should know? 

I managed to catch that she was a girl two days before she had her litter, so I managed to separate her and I have been giving her some kitten food, little tiny bits of cheese, and am going to be giving her some egg too, as well as making sure that she has enough water. She lets me near the babies and I can see their milk bands.
I also keep the room quiet if I'm there, and if I'm not I shut my dog and cat out completely. When I'm there they don't bother anything.

Will Nebby be fine taking care of them on her own, or do I need to do anything else to help?

Thank you, Bri.


----------

